# Stuck at startup Screen



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

.. I updated the bios on my computer but I think it's corrupted. When it restarted all I got was a powered up tower.. my monitor wasn't recognizing the power up. It stays like that until I press the F1 key - when I do I get the start up blue HP screen with the F1 & F10 entry menus.. I noticed it also states "Entering Setup... V3.21" on the same screen meaning that the updated bios was download but I'm guessing it's corrupted. I've never updated the bios in the past so I've never had to mess around with it or deal with this type of problem. I've looked up other forums and some suggest that the bios chip may need to be flashed. The floppy drive does not light up.. I want to try it through cd drive but i'm not so confident since it wont even recognize the floppy nor power up the monitor.. Any suggestions?? Thanks in advance

HP Pavilion AMD Athlon 2600+ 
MB: ASUS A7N8X-LA


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello Cheetos and welcome to TSF.

Sometimes after a BIOS flash it's necessary to Clear the CMOS. Follow the instuctions in the link below. Once you have done that, hit F1 on power up and wait for it to enter the BIOS. (This may take several minutes) Once inside the BIOS load setup defaults, save and exit.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00072236&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=424104#N770

What was the reason for the BIOS update? It's not typically necessary unless you have added some new hardware that is not recognized or a having hardware issues.


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

mattlock said:


> Hello Cheetos and welcome to TSF.
> 
> Sometimes after a BIOS flash it's necessary to Clear the CMOS. Follow the instuctions in the link below. Once you have done that, hit F1 on power up and wait for it to enter the BIOS. (This may take several minutes) Once inside the BIOS load setup defaults, save and exit.
> 
> ...


I cleared the CMOS, didn't work. I still get a blank black screen.. stays like that until I press F1 then I get the startup HP blue screen that states "Entering Setup...v3.21" but that stays up for a very long time so I just turn off my tower.
I was getting the update incase I ever needed it's use.. ..should've stayed away from it


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

What is the HP model number? What BIOS rev did you update to?

Try this:
Disconnect your hard drive, cd drives, floppy drive, and any external peripherals (printers, scanners, etc) Also remove all but one stick of RAM.

Power on the system and hit F1 to enter BIOS. If it successfully boots to BIOS ,load setup defaults (I think it's F5 for most HPs). Save and Exit (Usually F10)

If you are able to get into BIOS and load the defaults, then add one piece of hardware to the system until you encounter the no boot issue again. Start with you RAM, then continue in this order: Hard drive, floppy, cd, printer, etc.

Did your floppy drive work prior to the BIOS update?

Post back with your results.


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

mattlock said:


> What is the HP model number? What BIOS rev did you update to?
> 
> Did your floppy drive work prior to the BIOS update?
> 
> Post back with your results.


(1)HP Pavilion, # A220N
Motherboard: ASUS, # A7N8X LA
(2)Sorry by rev do you mean the version? If so, I updated to BIOS v3.21
Got it from the following hp link: 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=329076&lang=en
(3)And yes, the floppy drive was in working status prior to BIOS update

Today I let that blue startup screen stay up for a while hoping that maybe it would load ... totally forgot about it - noticed 2 hours later that it was still loading the bios setup :laugh:
Tomorrow I will use the suggestions you gave me in your last reply. Thanks for helping out mattlock - totally appreciate your aid ray:ray:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

You're welcome. Please keep me posted.:wave:


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

I tried but nothing worked.. :sigh: I will try flashing through cdrom since floppy drive doesn't respond. 
If that does not work... would you think that buying a new bios chip might be the best recommendation? 
I dont want to take it into a computer shop and end up paying way too much for a quick repair..
Thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes, buying a Preprogramed Bios chip would be a solution. They can be purchased from http://www.biosman.com/


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

So after a long battle.. I raised the white flag and saluted my computer.. 
I'm totally buying a new chip lol.. Thanks for all the help Mattlock.. I have other :ff the subject:: concerns but will post in the proper thread locations.


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

mattlock said:


> Yes, buying a Preprogramed Bios chip would be a solution. They can be purchased from http://www.biosman.com/


Are bios chips all the same or would I have to get a specific one for my computer??


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

There are two different kind of BIOS chips, PLCC and DIP. PLCC is a small square chip and DIP is rectangular. They will program the chip with motherboard specific BIOS.

http://www.biosman.com/remove_plcc.html
Follow the instructions at http://www.biosman.com/bios-replacement.htm and then click "Add One to basket" for your type of BIOS chip.
Fill in the requested in and continue with the order.


----------

